# Soft Tissue Sarcoma (WARNING GRAPHIC, GROSS PHOTOS)



## hotel4dogs

About 6 months ago I discovered a lump on the back side of one of Toby's front legs. I had it checked because, although he has a lot of lumps and bumps, this one looked different. It was about the size of half a golf ball, maybe smaller, but pink. 
The oncologist said it was probably a soft tissue sarcoma, which would grow slowly and wasn't likely to metastasize. All 3 vets (oncologist, my regular vet, and acupuncture vet) advised me to leave it alone because Toby wasn't a good candidate for surgery due to his other issues.
So I did. Now I am not sure it was the right decision. It has gotten really big, and it breaks open and bleeds all the time. The skin has split, and the tumor itself is now protruding. I have to keep it wrapped all the time.
It doesn't seem to bother him, however.
Here are photos of the tumor so everyone can see what a soft tissue sarcoma looks like (advanced). 
The photos are pretty gross.


----------



## my4goldens

Holy crap !! That is really awful !! I had no idea it was this big. Will it continue to grow?


----------



## hotel4dogs

<sigh> It's really nasty. It oozes and bleeds. 
I sure hope it doesn't get any bigger. Considering his life span isn't likely to be much longer, I don't think it will get much bigger.


----------



## my4goldens

how r my dogs doing? I miss them. Samson is doing good, except when we were at Jeff's yesterday he had a seizure. Not a bad one, but one none the less. But otherwise, he is doing well. I remember when he and Tess were puppies, she used to really boss him around. He was almost twice her size but she could put him on the ground with just a look.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your dogs are wonderful! Raider carries his food bowl around, it cracks us up.
I'm really glad you had that lump taken off of Libby, so she didn't end up like Toby.




my4goldens said:


> how r my dogs doing? I miss them. Samson is doing good, except when we were at Jeff's yesterday he had a seizure. Not a bad one, but one none the less. But otherwise, he is doing well. I remember when he and Tess were puppies, she used to really boss him around. He was almost twice her size but she could put him on the ground with just a look.


----------



## my4goldens

I'm glad we took that lump off her too. And glad the dogs are doing well. Raider is a clown. A loveable clown but a clown none the less. Good luck at the shows this weekend.


----------



## AmberSunrise

Poor Toby!! (poor you too) Maybe it could still be removed? Just a guess here, but it sounds like it has grown a lot in 6 months and Toby may surprise you on life expectancy. 

No wonder you need to keep it wrapped, poor boy.


----------



## newport

I had an Irish setter that had the same thing. I had to clean and wrap the ozing tumor site every day. I used a poltice of Plantain on it and it healed up with new skin covering the tumor- it did not remove the tumor but stopped it from being open and such. You might want to try that herb- you can buy it bulk from Starwest botanicals.


----------



## Neeko13

Oh boy, could never imagine anything like this....Poor Toby, keeping him in my prayers that he remains comfortable, and pain free......it's scary when to take growths off, and when not to...so so sorry....


----------



## Debles

I am so sorry for Toby and you. I am glad it doesn't seem to bother him: looks like it would really hurt!


----------



## cubbysan

Hopefully BeauShel sees this thread. I think I remember her dog Beau having this type of tumor and not removing it because of Beau's age. Hopefully she can give you some hints or encouragement.

I think we always second guess our decisions, even if they are the right ones.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Holy Moley....I didn't realize it was that large. Barb, I'm so sorry. Toby is such a lucky dog to have you as a devoted, caring and diligent owner. HUGS.


----------



## Sosoprano

Oh, poor Toby  I feel for both of you. My old Golden, Boswell, had tumors on his head that were never identified (mast cell, maybe?). We followed some bad advice and elected not to remove the first one when it was small--turned out to be a huge mistake. His didn’t end up anywhere near as big as Toby’s, but they bled and oozed and crusted, and we couldn’t really cover them because of where they were. It’s so tough when you can’t fix it, isn’t it? Hugs to both of you.


----------



## GoldenCamper

That is one ugly looking tumor Toby. I know it is not any consolation, but I pictured it in my mind being much bigger for some reason. Glad it does not seem to bother him.


----------



## C's Mom

Aww, poor guy. Sending Toby healing thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so glad you posted pictures. Hearing about it and seeing it are two TOTALLY different things.

I'm so sorry you both have to suffer this. Sending you major hugs and mega prayers.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

Sam has one on his back that looks just like that. He always had a lump in that spot which was biopsied a few years ago. Two years ago it started getting bigger and then burst. Just a big pimple or cyst. This past summer I felt a hard disc like bump and when I investigated it was the same lump, covered with dried blood, mud, etc and the lump you show was under all that mess. 

It doesn't seem to bother him, he is acting completely normally and he was 11 in July, so I don't plan any great surgical procedures. It has not grown or changed in the last couple of months. The biggest problem is that it is right in the middle of his back, over his hips and Sams greatest joy in life is rolling on his back. I have tried everything to cover it, but the rolling just makes mess and it is very hard to stop him. I am so afraid he will catch the lump on something so he now sports a duct tape bandage when we go out. I clean the lump everyday, keep it shaved, cover it with polysporin and a gauze then a couple of strips of duct tape. By the end of the day the tape is loosened enough from his rolling that it comes off without a problem. 

I noticed in Walmart the other day they now have designer print duct tape, so I may just get him a leopard print


----------



## ggdenny

Poor Toby! Is surgery still not an option?


----------



## 2tired

Casey had something very similar on the side of his face. We were told it was non-malignant. However, it kept growing. It eventually split open, with inside contents protruding/herniating out. We had it surgically removed the next day. He was 11 years old at the time and in good health. It was very short anaesthesia time and it healed beautifully. I wish we had removed it earlier before it became a surgical procedure.

I will look through my photos and see if I can find one with a photo of the tumor. I know I have one post surgery.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Frazier's Tumor oozed and bled really bad too.... unfortunately when they took samples of his fluid from the tumor there were extremely high levels of protein in it, concluding he was going into renal failure. The tumor was taking all of his energy and supply to sustain itself, and it had attached so far into the bone that the decision to put him down was made.... i'll never forget it. It was the beginning of my heartbreak. Poor toby. Just keep him comfy, it's about all you can do at this point. (( Hugs to you both ))


----------



## Ljilly28

Poor Toby! I'm glad it doesnt hurt him though. Thank you so much for psoting the photos, as I am so eager to learn and understand what cancer looks like compared to the various lipomas etc. Although Fin is trim, he had developed more than 20 lumps all of a sudden, but the ones tested seem to be benign.


----------



## 2tired

*Casey had something very similar on the side of his face. We were told it was non-malignant. However, it kept growing. It eventually split open, with inside contents protruding/herniating out. We had it surgically removed the next day. He was 11 years old at the time and in good health. It was very short anaesthesia time and it healed beautifully. I wish we had removed it earlier before it became a surgical procedure.

I will look through my photos and see if I can find one with a photo of the tumor. I know I have one post surgery.*

Found his post surgery photo.

The vet...not our usual vet but one of the partners...performed the surgery. He did a fabulous job! When the fur grew back, you could not tell he had a tumor there.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

That looks painful! Poor boy!


----------



## Rainheart

You have to outweigh the risks and benefits of removing these lumps. I don't think what your vet said was wrong... just to watch it. It is hard to predict what they will do. You can't remove/aspirate every lump they get. With it like this, I'd definitely say you will have to get it removed. I hope that Toby is strong enough to go under if that is the route you choose.


----------



## paula bedard

Well, at least it isn't causing him pain, so that's a blessing. Hugs to HRH and to you too!

My childhood dog, a Collie, had a very similar lesion on his back. It opened, bled, healed, and then reopened. His did not seem to cause him pain either.


----------



## mylissyk

I had to deal with a necrotic tumor also, my dog was not a candidate for surgery, it is a chore and hard to keep clean, I understand what you are working with. 

You might try putting a sanitary pad on the tumor then vet wrap as the bandage, they absorb more than a normal wound pad.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Thanks for all the kind words!
Toby is not a candidate for anesthesia, his liver and kidney values aren't the best and the vets don't think he'd survive.
The sanitary pad is a GREAT idea! I'll have to try that under the vet wrap!


----------



## coppers-mom

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> Toby is not a candidate for anesthesia, his liver and kidney values aren't the best and the vets don't think he'd survive.
> The sanitary pad is a GREAT idea! I'll have to try that under the vet wrap!


 
:doh:I never told you about the pad???? Copper had duct tape and a sanitary pad on him more often than not. Duct tape stayed on, but vet wrap was removed post haste. 

Poor darling Toby. I hate seeing his tumor. :smooch: Not because it grosses me out, but just because it is on Toby.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gosh, I'm so sorry for you and Toby. He is one lucky boy to have you taking care of him. I pray it continues not to hurt him. Hugs to you both.


----------



## bbuzz

Poor boy, thank goodness that is not causing him pain. I am sure it was not easy posting up these pictures of your beautiful boy for the world to oh and ah over, but thank you so much for doing it. I am so very thankful that you have given me an insight into dealing with an advanced sarcoma. Now if my girl develops an sarcoma I can make an informed decision on how to proceed. 

It must be so very hard to deal with knowing you are very limited in how you can help your boy. It is a great shame that Toby cannot have the surgery, but I am sure you are keeping your boy as comfortable as possible. Good luck with Toby and give him a big hug from me!


----------



## SandyK

So glad Toby has you to take care of him. Poor boy...I didn't realize the tumor was that large. I am glad it doesn't hurt him. What a great idea a sanitary pad is. I will remember that if I ever have to deal with a similar situation. Thank you for sharing the picture with us...easier to understand what you are dealing with. Thoughts and prayers continue to come your way!!


----------



## BarbaraZelenak

*soft tissue sarcoma*

My 10 year old Golden has the exact same thing. He is not a candidate for surgery. The Oncologist I saw told me my only option was leg amputation and I could not put him through that. How long did your Golden live with the sarcoma.


----------

